# Task Manager Erklärung



## omma (2. Juli 2003)

Mich würden die ganzen Zahlen vom Taskmanager interessieren kann mir die bitte mal jemand erklären ich Habe hier ein Bild:







DANKE


----------



## Dario Linsky (2. Juli 2003)

Handles: Anzahl der geöffneten Fenster (dazu zählen auch Eingabefelder, Buttons, etc)
Über Threads und Prozesse findest Du hier etwas. Grundsätzlich sind Threads und Prozesse aber laufende Anwendungen (grob ausgedrückt).
Speicher insgesamt: Der gesamte Arbeitsspeicher
Speicher verfügbar: Die Menge vom Arbeitsspeicher, der noch frei ist
Systemcache: Vom System reservierter Speicher


----------



## omma (2. Juli 2003)

*und der Rest?*

Weist du auch was die Auslagerungsdateien sind und der Zugesicherte Speicher??


----------



## Vaethischist (2. Juli 2003)

Auslagerungsdateien werden zum Speichern von Daten verwendet, die nicht in den lokalen RAM (also den Hauptspeicher Deines Rechners) passen oder dort nicht mehr gebraucht werden.

Zugesicherter Speicher ist ein Teil des RAMs (u.U. auch ein Teil der Auslagerungsdatei, wenn im RAM kein Platz mehr ist), der für einen bestimmten Prozeß (kann ein Programm sein oder auch nur ein Teil eines solchen, ...) reserviert wurde. D.h., kein anderes Programm darf da ran, solange der Prozeß läuft oder den Speicher wieder frei gibt.

Kernelspeicher ist ein Teil des RAMs, der ausschließlich vom Kernel (also quasi dem Herz des OS) verwendet werden darf. Der ausgelagerte Kernelspeicher enthält Daten, die der Kernel momentan nicht benötigt und deshalb, um Resourcen zu sparen, auf die Festplatte ausgelagert hat.

Alles weitere findet man betimmt einfacher im Internet...


----------

